# Found Racing Pigeon



## kathy Bova (Aug 2, 2011)

I found a pigeon with a red band with the id WRC 8032 AU2011
He came to my garage door this evening and I am taking care of him tonight.
He has a green band on the other leg with no info. 
Please let me know who this belongs to and what I should do with him.

Thanks,
Kathy
[email protected]


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

According to the AU (American Racing Pigeon Union) website, the club details would be:

Club Name	:	WILL COUNTY RPC
Club Code	:	WRC
Club Secretary	:	MICHAEL CHLEBEK
City :	FRANKFORT
State :	IL
Phone No.	:	815-469-3488
Email Address	:	[email protected]

Does he show any sign of injury, or 'looking ill'?

Don't know where you are, but he may have been in a race and become exhausted. Some slightly warm water with a good pinch of glucose or sugar and tiny pinch of salt could help him. Later, he could probably take some bird seed (or mixed corn if you have it).

The club secretary should be able to put you in touch with the owner.


----------

